# Herd Name help!!



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok well I LOVE the name Sleepy hollow Farms for my herd name I was just going to get. And now I just found out that in AGS there is a Little Sleepy Hollow  . Can I still use Sleepy Hollow farms?? Please be honest and not just say I can because you feel bad or something, I really want the name but I want to be respectful to the person that has it. :shrug:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Our herd name is Maple Hill Farm. I'm SURE there are TONS of variations on that name within the herd books, but that particular variation belongs to us. I don't think using a variation of another name is disrespectful. I wouldn't feel bad if someone else named their farm "Little Maple Tree" or "Maple Leaf Farm" or "Little Maple Hollow" (Hmmm, I kinda like that one...) :wink: I can't really answer for the person who owns the Little Sleepy Hollow name, because it's not mine. But, in my opinion, you're not being disrespectful to them by naming your farm Sleepy Hollow Farms. 
Does anyone out there have another perspective on this? I'd like to hear it, too.
-Tina


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ya, I loved that name and felt like it was the one (I love the legend of sleepy hollow). If it turns out I can't then I will probably do something creative with something from the harry potter books. But I hope I can keep the name


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats 18 letters and spaces which only leaves 11 spaces for names 

and I think you are better off finding something unique and that sets you apart.

I have a doe "little sleepy H Sweet Pea" which is a variation of Sleepy Hollow because if you go to the breeders website its Little Sleepy Hollow even though the herd name is only "Little Sleep H"

It would get confusing with two sleepy Hollows in one state. So I suggest you find something different. But I know how it is when you are set on something.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Do you have to include farms in the name? Or can it be like Sleepy Hollow's Waffle??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you pick the herd name and it has to be in the goats name. So if you picked Sleepy Hollow Farm then it will need to include "farm" but if you want your farm to be called Sleepy Hollow Farm and you get a website that says sleepyhollowfarm thats ok you can still do a shortened version of it

Say you want Sleepy Hollow THAT BAD then condense it to SHF as your herd name and then on your site or how ever you advertise you can still be Sleepy Hollow Farm

There is a member here with a herd name SGM but her farm name is Sweet Gum Minis 

My farm name is End of the Line farm. My herd name is End of the Line


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry if I get annoying but does that mean I should or shouldn't use my name and if I can than can I use Sleepy Hollow Farms or should I use SHF??? I'm just confused by it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont recommend you use Sleepy Hollow Farms - that leaves you with little spaces to work with for names plus it is a known name of other herds and even one in NJ already. 

I doubt you will be able to get it but you might. I think you will regret it later.

Think on SHF its just the herd name and you can have any farm name you choose -- But thats up to you. 

Do you have an AGS herdname book or an ADGA one too?


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have an AGS book. That is where I found little sleepy hollow


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok there is a Sleepy-Hollow in the ADGA book


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh... Where are they located, I may not do adga. Does it still matter if I don't do that and there is a sleepy hollow in it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

um I think you need to contact the registries themselves to make sure - the books arent alwasy complete plus they will determine if they will allow a name that is similar


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I know there is a ******* Acres out there-think it's registered with AGS or the Boer goat registry and I use that herd name with ADGA. Whatever you choose-make it unique and something short so you can use long names if you want. My folks always wish they would have chosen a shorter herd name than they did.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I know the the AGS you can't just add or subtract farm, acres, barn, ect in a herd name to make it your own. Like say someone has ABC, you can't have ABC farm, or ABC Acres.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, just wanted to add. What if you had that name first and someone else decided to use it? It would not be real cool at all. It is my opinion, but you should find something that is special to you. Like GrayRobin, our last names are gray and robinson. We found something that was special to us and went from there. I would be VERY upset if someone took it. Another friend of mine has an Over EZ acres and has had it over 20 years. Then someone in the same breed started over easy acres. Trust me many people, not just one was not real happy about it. Personally I want folks to remember me so I try and be different. Like my first name. It is John, years ago I decided everyone was John and I added my middle name John-Derek. Just my thoughts.

As for ******* acres there is also one in the Myotonic registries.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

farmgirl1 said:


> Please be honest and not just say I can because you feel bad or something, I really want the name but I want to be respectful to the person that has it. :shrug:


First off, kudos to you for thinking of the respectful part. :wink:

I think it is very important to be respectful of names that are similar and already selected.

Try to think of something that is unique, even though you really like Sleepy Hollow.

Have you made a list of *everything* you like, it might help you come up with another idea?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe that's where I saw it-........But i'm the only one in ADGA ;-) and MDGA...Of course i'm not in the minis anymore but still have a few ******* Acres minis out there.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea, it is not so bad if you are in a different breed all together but in the same breed would be upsetting for someone. In the case I was talking about there could be goats that come from one farm that are not good for breeding etc and it is mistaken for a farm that has been building their herd for years. It could also work the other way around and hurt ones own farm. However, there is a HUGE difference in Myotonics and LaManchas so that make a lot of since not to be worried about that one. HEHE


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have another name that I came up with. Someday Soon Acres... or Farms. Which do you like best?? When I come up with alot of names I will put up a poll. But for right now Someday Soon Acres or Someday Soon Farms?? :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for the herd name I would stick with Someday Soon adding acres or Farms just elongates the name


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok. I may not use that one but would that be my herd name? And could I advertise with the acres or farms added??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

correct just like I do with my herd name 

end of the line and I advertise as End of the Line Farm


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Ditto, my herdname is Nutmeg, so my goats are Nutmeg's Sweet Pea for example, but my farm sign says Nutmeg Farm. :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmmm, for some reason I like Someday Soon Acres, but depending on what you plan to do (just goats or business wise), Someday Soon Farms might be more appropriate.


StaceyRoop said:


> correct just like I do with my herd name
> 
> end of the line and I advertise as End of the Line Farm





nutmegfarm said:


> Ditto, my herdname is Nutmeg, so my goats are Nutmeg's Sweet Pea for example, but my farm sign says Nutmeg Farm. :thumb:


I definitely agree with them, go with Someday Soon for your herdname, so you have more goat name length options.



farmgirl1 said:


> When I come up with alot of names I will put up a poll.


 Go for it, I would love to see all the names you come up with.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I like acres too myself. The rest of the info is very good.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

What is the difference between acres and farms? like what do they mean. (sorry for the lack of capitals my nails are a bit wet)


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Really I don't thing there is a big difference. A farm is a farm and an acre is and acer. I used Ranch on our herd name. Really it is just that. When a person is looking you up at a registry no matter what you use they know what you have and other folks will know by a discription to an add or your site summury so it really doesn't matter in the end.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok thank you. I am having a really hard time coming up with names. lol. All I have is Someday Soon Acres and Evergreen Acres. Not anyhting great but if I had to choose one they are both ok to me so I need some help choosing so far but someday soon means more to me because for like two years I have been wanting a farm and I have always said I would get it someday soon and evergreen acres has pretty much no meaning to me except for the fact that I have like this little evergreen that I started growing a while ago so I am leaning towards Someday Soon


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, maybe we can help? Make a list of things that say you. Look at your property, what stands out? Do you have something special on your property? Maybe a bending tree or a Natural Damn. I know these are examples. But I am hoping it will help. Last names, we have Gray and Robinson and went from there. Maybe you have something that you really like in nature like waterfalls, clovers, red rocks...just think up things that you like and list them and we can go from there.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

By the way how many digits or spaces are allowed in AGS?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Now that one I do not know. I am not with the AGS. Sorry on that one.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.americangoatsociety.com/faqs.php

In the area titled *Registrations *it states:

"The name of the animal, including herd name, must not exceed thirty letters and spaces."


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

K thanks!


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have it picked out now..... My herd name is Someday Soon and I will be advertising with Someday Soon Acres. Do you like it? (I didn't send the form in yet but i am 99% sure I will go with this unless I get a really good idea)


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Bree, I really like Someday Soon Acres. :thumb: 


farmgirl1 said:


> someday soon means more to me because for like two years I have been wanting a farm and I have always said I would get it someday soon


Since, as you posted earlier it has meaning to you, I think that makes it special. It will always have a story behind it to tell people. :thumbup:

BTW (please excuse the off topic) are you able to post pics in the photogenic section of Waffles and her babies? I noticed in your signature she had them.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I will try to find the best pictures but they may not be too good.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I put it on but couldnt find a picture of the third one... I will have one soon.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, I love it! Great job and I hope it serves you well.


----------

